# Emitir y recibir señales desde el móvil



## Estrada89 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola, estoy en un pequeño proyecto y tengo la duda de si un teléfono móvil tiene la capacidad de hacer estas cosas. Quería emitir desde el móvil un señal alterna concreta (pequeña), hacerla pasar por donde sea y medir la impedancia a la salida también con el móvil. 

La cosa es que no se si un móvil puede hacer esto o no.

Bueno, espero que alguien me pueda responder. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2016)

No entiendo a que te refieres, me parece que deberías de clarificar la pregunta.

¿Señal?-- ¿Que señal, audio, video, eléctrica, de un sensor?
¿Alterna? ¿Alterna de 50Hz o alterna porque varía, de 100GHz?
¿Pequeña? ¿En volumen, en tensión? ¿de 1mV? ¿De que?
¿Por cualquier sitio?---¿Por un cable, por la pare3d, por WC de mi casa, por el ala de un avión en vuelo, por la antena de un satélite, por una piedra de mi jardín?


----------



## Estrada89 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok, perdón por la imprecisión. 

Quiero medir impedancia de un cuerpo con el móvil.
Entonces la idea es emitir la señal eléctrica por un cable. Pongamos una onda de intensidad de 800µA a 50KHz. Y recogerla para medir la impedancia eléctrica del cuerpo.

A ver si ahora mejor, gracias.


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2016)

Estrada, sin saber yo mucho de RF me parece que vos sabés menos. No se entiende 800 micro qué queres enviar, como pensás que el celular enviará RF a cualquier frecuencia que se te ocurra, y... tenés idea del tamaño de antena que se necesita para emitir a 50kHz?

No sé cuál será tu idea pero me parece, con todo respeto, que hace agua por todos los costados. Si realmente querés sacar algo en limpio, poné un poco en claro que querés lograr pero me parece que tenés que explicarlo muy bien y leer bastante.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que en el supuesto caso que lograras emitir a 50kHz, la longitud de onda sería tan grande que un ser humano al lado de ella la influiría absolutamente en nada.

Para tu referencia, las frecuencias más bajas a las cuáles emiten los celulares andan por los cientos de MHz, y veo muy difícil que pudieras domar el teléfono para que transmita y mucho menos para que reciba la onda reflejada, o no sé exactamente que esperás captar.


----------



## Estrada89 (Mar 8, 2016)

A ver, he puesto µm por error, quería decir 800µA.

No quiero emitir por una antena, quiero enviar la señal eléctrica por un cable y que pase por un cuerpo conectado en serie con 2 electrodos.

He puesto los 50KHz en concreto porque la mayoría de dispositivos que hacen esto trabajan a esta frecuencia. También hay otras frecuencias de trabajo, pero siempre por debajo del MHz.

Gracias.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola buen día creo que lo que quieres medir es la impedancia Bioeléctrica (BIA) y analizar la composición corporal, con el móvil debes crear una aplicación por ejemplo con App inventor, con módulo bluetooth + Arduino o PIC lo haces mas sencillo, luego los datos obtenidos por Arduino son enviados a tu teléfono o Tablet.

Un ejemplo sería así:

http://people.ece.cornell.edu/land/...rojects/f2014/smb435_pkl25/webpage/index.html

bioelectric body fat: 









Maki.


----------



## Estrada89 (Mar 8, 2016)

Si, eso es lo que quiero, podría hacerlo con arduino como dices, pero quisiera saber si puedo hacerlo sin añadir otro hardware que no sea el móvil.

La cosa es que no tengo ni idea de las capacidades que tiene un teléfono móvil. He estado mirando un poco y no veo gadgets que usen energía que provenga del móvil. Supongo que no se podrá, pero quería buscar a alguien con conocimiento del tema que me lo diga.

Gracias


----------



## John Miller (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi buen día, porque te mencione Appinventor, es un programa en linea, que ahi creas tus propias aplicaciones, para que me entiendas depronto has visto una Apk para medir el ritmo cardíaco,  pones tu dedo en el flash de tu Smartphone y la camara actua como sensor.

Puedes crear una Apk para Android similar donde puedes usar el led o Flash y la camara de tu móvil como sensor, para medir y resivir un diagnóstico corporal.

Pero lo mas viable seria que usaras Arduino y sensores, donde puedes enviar una señal bioelectrica y recibirla con un sensor, para resivir y transmitir datos corporales, sea a tu PC por puerto serial USB, donde una grafica Plotter muestra las longitudes de onda y impedancia, tambien se puede de forma inalambrica a tu móvil,  notebook , Tablet, usando una aplicacion Android que muestra las zonas examinadas.

Maki.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2016)

A ver, me parece que estamos empezando la casa por el tejado, o en otro símil que nos han servido toda la comida de golpe como en McDonald's; aperitivo, primero, segundo, postre y café todo de golpe.

Por un lado deberíamos de saber "que" medir y "que" significa eso que medimos y "con que" se mide, y después pensamos en hacer una capa con plotters, gráficos, o una imagen 3d de donde está el tumor que buscamos. 
Sin la primera parte, entrar en lo segundo me parece una frivolidad. Por cierto me parece que es lo que hacen muchas terapias modernas alternativas que no se sabe que miden ni como lo miden pero te dicen que tienes el colesterol alto.


Así que yo me centraría en que medir, como medir y que significa lo que medimos.
Hacer una aplicación que pinte monas es fácil.

Luego respecto a las capacidades de un teléfono móvil, pues salvo algún hackeo extraño son las que son, radiofrecuencia tienen wifi, bluetooth, y las de telefonía, receptor de FM, sensores de luz, proximidad, cámaras, magnetómetro de la brújula digital, gps, inclinómetro / acelerómetro y no es me ocurren mas, pero no son pocos.
Hasta donde se la entena 3G vale de antena 3G y poco mas, no se si esa señal rebotando en un páncreas (por decir un órgano cualquiera) enfermo quita cobertura en la red de datos, a lo mejor si pero no me consta. Tampoco se si a 30MHz, 3Hz o 22,4756kHz el páncreas rebota frecuencias si está enfermo y las deja pasar si está sano, en cualquier caso la antena y chips de 3G operan en las bandas de 3G y no en las que nosotros queramos

Primero habrá que ver que queremos medir , como y con que y después pensar si alguno de estos sensores nos vale. Por ejemplo Se me ocurre que un lanzador de discos puede usar el acelerómetro para mejorar sus ángulos y velocidades de lanzamiento, a lo mejor se podía poner el teléfono en una muñequera para que registre esos datos.

Pero alguna señal que se emita de alguna forma y se reciba de alguna otra y signifique algo es lo mismo que no decir nada.
A no ser que lo que quieras es hacer una máquina que parezca que diagnostica algo aunque no sepas ni tu que ni como lo hace, entonces se me ocurre que puede hacer una base de datos de dolencias que se seleccionen según el viento que haga, la temperatura en Toronto, o la intensidad de la señal wifi en la banda N.


----------

